# Definition of a Confident Rider



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I would describe a confident rider as one who feels comfortable getting on an array of different horses (different as in training/age-wise, etc) and is comfortable with almost all horses (I use almost simply because there are some horses that are simply dangerous when you're on the ground, and being comfortable around a horse like that wouldn't exactly be smart to begin with) on the ground. Horseback riding isn't /just/ about riding. You should be able to perform a variety of other tasks that include basic barn work, basic equine first aid, loading a horse into a trailer, etc. I think a lot of problems with rider who aren't confident stem from a lack of confidence working with a horse on the ground.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

A confident rider in my mind is someone who is not easily rattled by what their horses do... a rider who doesn't become a nervous wreck when their horse crow-hops a few times or spooks at something. Most horses need a confident leader. How can we expect them to trust us if we're skittish or uptight around them?

A confident rider is someone who will keep right on working after that crow hop, spook, or other mishap and expects the horse to give them their full attention.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I think a confident rider can be rattled by things their horse (the horse they are riding) does but when they are rattled, they just keep going. They don't just give up because something is a little scary. I think there's absolutely nothing wrong with being scared, you just have to keep going anyway.
Being a confident rider means that you act like you know what you're about and you think quickly on your feet so you know what you're about. You project an appearance of competence, even if you don't feel competent. You have a plan for each ride but are willing to change that depending on the circumstances and not get flustered by the change.
And, you can ride a variety of different horses and go with it, solving problems as they come up and not getting frustrated or getting scared enough that you just can't go on. A little fear is ok, it means you're human, but excessive fear is unnecessary.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

I think the problem with to much fear and not having confidence is that horses can sense it. I used to ride this TB Trouble and I loved him we never had and problems, but he was a lesson horse so another women rode him and she was a nervous wreck while riding and he used to take off and act spooky the whole time she rode him. 

I think being confident means getting back on when/if you fall of. Being sure of your abilities and not doubting yourself. Riding thorugh the spooks or what ever misbehavior and be calm, because if you get worked up the horse will to.


----------



## Jan Arbo (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your comments and thoughts. I agree with everything you have said. I love ground work and do it before each ride until I know the horse or if it's been a while. I agree with the fact you can have fear but you have to be good at hiding it from the horse or they will give you trouble until they know you're not going to fall for their tricks. Horses are very smart. 

Well I'm going out to see one of these horses a second time. Wish me luck. 

Jan


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't think of it so much as "hiding" your fear as having the capacity not to allow yourself to be paralyzed into inaction by it. 

I disagree that horses are trying to "trick" you. They are actually known for being brutally *honest*, willing to show you exactly how you come across. Yes, sometimes they'll act up and take advantage of you, but only if you lead them to believe that they can. They'll also become fearful, if you lead them to believe that there is something to be feared.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i would say that a confident rider is one that can ride a range of different horses of different heights,diciplans and pesonalities. They also would have to feel in control of each horse and they shouldn''t feel very nervous!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Wallaby said:


> I think a confident rider can be rattled by things their horse (the horse they are riding) does but when they are rattled, they just keep going. They don't just give up because something is a little scary. I think there's absolutely nothing wrong with being scared, you just have to keep going anyway.
> Being a confident rider means that you act like you know what you're about and you think quickly on your feet so you know what you're about. You project an appearance of competence, even if you don't feel competent. You have a plan for each ride but are willing to change that depending on the circumstances and not get flustered by the change.
> And, you can ride a variety of different horses and go with it, solving problems as they come up and not getting frustrated or getting scared enough that you just can't go on. A little fear is ok, it means you're human, but excessive fear is unnecessary.


Well said, didn't John Wayne say "Courage is being scared to death, but saddling up anyway"? 
That's confidence to me. Plus being ok with falling on your pride :lol:


----------



## Sasmudgeon (Dec 8, 2010)

I think a confident rider is one that doesn't freeze or get overly passive when the horse tells them no. They are assertive and transmit their confidence to the horse, making him feel confident as well. Nothing spoils a horse more quickly than an overly timid rider.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

A confident rider is someone that is able to appropriate handle situations with the horse. For instance if a horse expectantly bolts, they would be able to remain calm and either stop the horse or do an emergency dismount. However, you do not need to be a particularly advanced rider to be a confident one, just confident for your skill level and your discipline. Looking at the example of a beginner, a timid rider may get nervous when the horse put his head down to scratch his leg, while a confident rider will simply, to the best of their ability, try and get them to lift their head.

I don't think that to be confident you would have to be confident doing all disciplines, but I think you have to be able to hop on horses, of an appropriate level, without being too intimated.


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

Imo, a confident rider is one that can handle almost any situation, almost any horse, and not show fear, and keeps a level head. Also one who knows not to get into a situation that is not over their head.
I say almost because there are some horses out there that are just down right dangerous and situations that are down right dangerous.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

There is a big difference between a confident rider and a competant rider

A confident rider will get on anything. Not be too scared to get on anything. Will have the confidence (rightly or wrongly) to ride in most situations without freezing up. Will pick themselves back up after a fall and get back onboard

A competant rider on the otherhand will pick themselves up after a fall, get back on (some times quite nervously) and will teach the horse something (normaly how it is a bad idea to chuck your rider round).
A competant rider will have the skill and feel to school a horse and to avoid the situations where courage the horse will freak or spook or do something scarey in the first place


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Could not agree more with Faye's comment. Many claim to be confident riders, and it's all good and well to be able to get on anything and ride it out, but that does not necessarily prove any form of talent as far as training of a horse goes. 

I feel that a competent rider, on the other hand, again as Faye described, has the skill to ride a horse through issues, skilfully, with tact, to teach the horse something without becoming aggressive about it.


----------

